# Alternative to visual hub/isquint



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

now that the above programs are no longer available can anyone recommend a reliable alternative. thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://handbrake.fr/

Visualhub lives on as two different open-source programs now, but not sure what stage of usability they're at. (I just use Handbrake now that it handles media clips, not just DVDs)


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you


----------

